# preferred video format for internet use



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been recording some videos and editing them in iMovie. When I export from iMovie I have a broad choice of video formats: MOV, mp4 etc.

I have two questions: 

1) Which format can be most easily used in a website or on facebook or this forum? (What do you use?)

2) Where is/are a good place(s) to post videos for self promotion? (Where do you place them?)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

MP4 is what I use and it can be posted to YouTube and Facebook easily. 

I use YouTube for most video use - it is the second largest search engine. I link from there to my website and embed the video in my site from YT. 

Facebook I upload directly - not link from YT. FB likes that better and will show more people an uploaded video. 

A good tip for YT is - in the description put your website with the whole url Home - it automatically creates a clickable link and google sees that as a valuable link for your site’s SEO


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> MP4 is what I use and it can be posted to YouTube and Facebook easily.


What aspect ratio and resolution works for you?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

1080p is what I use. I’ll be experimenting with vertical for Instagram.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> 1080p is what I use. I’ll be experimenting with vertical for Instagram.


I'm fine tuning my recording right now. Reasonable pleased with the quality.

I'm using 640 x 480 which is probably a bit small. I plan to come back later and re-save in the formats you've suggested. I'm using iMovie on a 2008 macbook, so big things can be an issue -- it takes about 20 minutes to render a video.

Here's a sample:

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mov


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You really don't want any format people have to download. As soon as a download window pops up, I hit cancel.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Guncho said:


> You really don't want any format people have to download. As soon as a download window pops up, I hit cancel.


Did you have to download that? It just pops up on my computer. Silly old internets.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Will this MP4 open without downloading? I need to address the video quality in this format. It's awful as it is.

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mp4


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with Guncho, 1080p (1920/1080), 60FPS and I also use mp4 as it is the ones that's mostly used. You mentioned that it takes 20 minutes to render a 480p file, it will probably take longer with the higher resolution. I don't use Macs so I can't say for sure. But I had to get a new laptop with a stronger processor for me to do all the video and livestreaming we are planning on doing.

Good stuff on your videos!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> Will this MP4 open without downloading? I need to address the video quality in this format. It's awful as it is.
> 
> http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mp4


No format will open without downloading unless you upload your video to YouTube, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Hmmm. This is a page from my fireslide demo site. fireslide demos The Nearness of You
The line of code that plays the video starts with:

embed src
and includes this: pluginspage="QuickTime - Official Apple Support"

about 25 lines from the end of the script if you "View Source" in your browser

[I'd just paste the line of code, but the forum software won't let me…]

So no YouTube or Facebook help. For me, it just works, but maybe not for you? That would be useful to know.

Thanks for your patience on this…


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

When I watch a video on youtube it streams, it doesn't download to my computer.

A file that only exists on your website can't play on my computer unless I download it from you.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Guncho said:


> When I watch a video on youtube it streams, it doesn't download to my computer.
> 
> A file that only exists on your website can't play on my computer unless I download it from you.


Did you try fireslide demos The Nearness of You ?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes those all need to download to my PC before playing.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Yes those all need to download to my PC before playing.


Thanks. That's worth knowing. I'll need to modify my site. *sigh*


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Will this MP4 open without downloading? I need to address the video quality in this format. It's awful as it is.
> 
> http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mp4


Whatever you are doing here works seamlessly on my old iPad.

Click. A window pops up and it plays quickly. Can't imagine any simpler than one click.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Will this MP4 open without downloading? I need to address the video quality in this format. It's awful as it is.
> 
> http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mp4


Whatever you are doing here works seamlessly on the cheap Windows desktop in my studio. 

Click! plays even quicker than iPad.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Whatever you are doing here works seamlessly on the cheap Windows desktop in my studio.
> 
> Click! plays even quicker than iPad.


How about this? https://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mov

(my apologies for using you as a research monkey, but I need to know what works for other people…)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guncho said:


> No format will open without downloading unless you upload your video to YouTube, Facebook, etc.


Depends on your PC's setting for the particular file type. For example, MP4. You can have your computer set to 'always open' or 'save' this type of file.
The mp4 from post #10 and the mov from post #20 both open for me (in a player) without downloading. And I'm on an old PC.
Sounds like your PC is set to 'save' those filetypes, or you are missing whatever player your browser normally opens them with.
In either case, it's not a problem at Doug Gifford's end.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> How about this? https://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/Dance Mary Ann.mov
> 
> (my apologies for using you as a research monkey, but I need to know what works for other people…)


Slower. Two clicks required.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Depends on your PC's setting for the particular file type. For example, MP4. You can have your computer set to 'always open' or 'save' this type of file.
> The mp4 from post #10 and the mov from post #20 both open for me (in a player) without downloading. And I'm on an old PC.
> Sounds like your PC is set to 'save' those filetypes, or you are missing whatever player your browser normally opens them with.
> In either case, it's not a problem at Doug Gifford's end.


Ya you summed up a key issue self hosting video. It's going to vary for everyone depending on what browser/device/os they are using. Asking just a few people isn't really an accurate representation.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Just upload them to youtube. It's free and then there's a chance that random people who aren't specifically going to your website will watch them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree with @torndownunit I don't have any issues with your link. When I click it, it opens up without downloading. It's a crap shoot really. There are different browsers and people have different settings. The most consistent is the suggestion to upload on youtube. Then you don't have to worry about the way people access it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Just upload them to youtube. It's free and then there's a chance that random people who aren't specifically going to your website will watch them.


You also have the option to keep them private. They can only be viewed by the people you provide the video link to. That's the one I use most of the time and it works well.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Slower. Two clicks required.


Well, it's a bigger file (40 meg vs 10 meg). Is the video quality better? The mp4 looks crummy -- smeary pixelated -- compared to the mov which is nice and sharp.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I tried using my wife's iMac. 

Safari just works with the files on this site but gives me an "unsupported plug-in" error on the fireslide.ca site
Chrome downloads all files and opens them in Quicktime (when auto-open is selected)
Firefox works on this site and more-or-less on my site although the location on the page is off

iBook Safari put a triangular "play" button in the middle of where the video should be on the fireslide.ca site and clicking it plays the video
on this site I get a new grey window with the play button in the middle and clicking it plays the video

I'll do some more testing when I have access to my son's Windows machine and my wife's chromebook.

I used to make websites for money -- it was this sort of inconsistency (and relatives who would do it for free) that drove me out


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Well, it's a bigger file (40 meg vs 10 meg). Is the video quality better? The mp4 looks crummy -- smeary pixelated -- compared to the mov which is nice and sharp.


Didn't notice that.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I use YouTube.com to host my videos, and then embed them from my site. These days 1080p is kind of the minimum resolution people use. Nice thing with YouTube is it generally will show a lower resolution version automatically if someone doesn’t have a good connection. MP4 is what I upload there. 

Another bonus of using YouTube is that when you put your URL including the httP:// in the description it will automatically link to your site which means more people can find it either through the YouTube video, or because you’ve just upped your SEO for your site with YT being the second largest search engine and being owned by google - the biggest sear engine. They count YT links as very high quality. 

BTW great video and playing


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Well, it's a bigger file (40 meg vs 10 meg). Is the video quality better? The mp4 looks crummy -- smeary pixelated -- compared to the mov which is nice and sharp.


Both files required download on my Android tablet. So as JB said its device dependent. Not at your end.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have some old YT content, but I haven't logged in since Google took it over. Hesitated to give Google the rest of the house keys, so to speak. But now that Google knows everything about me anyway (I hope they're jealous) I guess I'll just suck it up and see if I can find the password again…


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> BTW great video and playing


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Aspect ratio. For playing solo, I much prefer 'Standard' (4:3) over 'Widescreen' (16:9). Widescreen has a bit more breathing room but basically, half the width is empty or just whatever clutter is behind me. I can see it for a band or choir but not for solo. 

However, I sent a clip to someone to include in an 'online open stage' and he cropped the 4:3 to 16;9, effectively removing to top of my head. I notice that YouTube is widescreen, but they letterbox anything (pretty much any classic video) in 4:3 and leave a black border at the sides. I can live with this, but not with losing the top of my head.

Why is everything so complicated???????


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Aspect ratio. For playing solo, I much prefer 'Standard' (4:3) over 'Widescreen' (16:9). Widescreen has a bit more breathing room but basically, half the width is empty or just whatever clutter is behind me. I can see it for a band or choir but not for solo.
> 
> However, I sent a clip to someone to include in an 'online open stage' and he cropped the 4:3 to 16;9, effectively removing to top of my head. I notice that YouTube is widescreen, but they letterbox anything (pretty much any classic video) in 4:3 and leave a black border at the sides. I can live with this, but not with losing the top of my head.
> 
> Why is everything so complicated???????


It's because videos are primarily viewed on phone or cast to tv nowadays. Phones in landscape mode are widescreen, TV's are widescreen. So there's a good reason for it. I don't like coming across 4:3 ratio videos nowadays, nor do most people. What the average viewer prefers takes precedence over personal taste. Basically, 4:3 isn't standard anymore when every device is widescreen, and most cameras/phones default to widescreen when shooting. I don't really see it as very complicated.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

A few things I've found out. Keep in mind that my final stage before uploading is to export from iMovie v8.0.6 from 2010, so some issues may be specific to that old version of iMovie.

1) YouTube displays videos in 16:9 format and letterboxes 4:3 with black on the right and left.
2) FaceBook displays videos in 4:3 and letterboxes 16:9 with black on the top and bottom

3) video saved to the default quicktime movie (.mov) look very good but are large -- 376 meg 16:9 1280 x 720 in my sample
4) video saved to quicktime but with the mpeg-4 compression rather than h264 are smaller and look about as good -- 228 meg 16:9 1280 x 720 in my sample
5) videos saved to mp4 are much smaller than .mov but look dreadful -- 31 meg 16:9 1280 x 720 in my sample
6) videos saved to ogg won't open on my computer and are large -- 434 meg 16:9 1280 x 720 in my sample
7) videos saved to avi look fine but are HUGE -- 1.94 gig 16:9 1280 x 720 in my sample

All this suggests that I use a set that accommodates both 4:3 and 16:9 aspect ratios and save it as .mov (using mp4 compression) twice: once at 720 x 480 for FB and once at 1280 x 720 for YT. 

Like this:

1280 x 720 http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/don't write songsQTmp4.mov

720 x 480 http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/don't write songsQTmp443.mov


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Here is a bit of very useful code snippet for anyone who has their own website. Since the advent of the demise of older versions of Internet Explorer all modern browsers work to accept the stream and resize the video based upon the screen size of the device. If your server or service provider has the bandwidth necessary, you can stream all the way up to full 16x9 1080p and even higher. Modern HTML has the capacity to do this.
I still prefer to simply rename any camera made .mov files to .mp4 videos because there are still some problems streaming .mov with some older devices that are not completely Apple codec friendly. Here is what the coding looks like to make any newer browser scale the video to the device screen size. It is very simple code but like any manual web coding, one typo and bingo you have to trace down an error.
Make sure you use this now standard call in your <meta> headers of all the pages on your website not just the index.html page. This call defines for the browser to use the full viewing screen currently available within the browser. And will enable content to go to full screen on laptops and other devices that allow it.


> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">


The video stream will then show up with the controls aligned properly and resize to what ever size you preset in any <div> in the <body> of your site. The src call then directs the browser to set controls and stream the video from the directory you have the video stored on the web server. In the case demonstrated below from a directory named videos and a video file named heritage_guitars.mp4.


> <span class="center">
> A short video below is of the build processes
> <video controls style="max-width:100%;height:auto;">
> <source src="videos/heritage_guitars.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> ...


As you can see there is an alternate text if the device does not support modern video streaming standards.

I reduce my videos to 720p 30fps to reduce the bandwidth needed for the stream a little. That way the total load is usually about 150 megabyte for 7-8 minutes depending on the amount of data needed per frame in the original to create the motion at 30fps. Also one has to consider the people with cell phones, using the auto play properties possible with huge files is not the way to make friends especially if they have data limits on the communications not to mention the annoying factor of having a video start when you load the page, certainly an inconsiderate and very intrusive way to treat your web visitors! Almost as annoying as the auto-dial plague of scam artists on the phone. The sooner the days of trash website "flash" video popups is gone the better the internet will become IMO. I do not use the autoplay property on Christopher Reesor Luthier and do not allow any remote content in autoplay on my brothers website for this very reason.

Adding audio and video that will scale correctly in any browser to a website is not that difficult if you understand some simple XHTML coding techniques. And a little inline css. I find that inline css is much better if you are coding for multiple devices and the different browsers of today. Canned css in a style directory is fine but can create havoc with code that needs to resize your content on the fly.

I know this is a bit of a necro thread but things are not as hard getting audio and video to work perfectly and stream over the web as they once were. The </div> in my code was there only because it was the page flow end and the area was about to switch to a previously inline css defined <div class="right">. If you are coding single just long page then end breaking with </div> from a defined <div class="content"> after the <body> tag is not necessary. Some browsers can throw a width error is you do not stop a defined <div class="*whatever_content">

Allot to think about but all necessary for content to work well on all of today's devices and indispensable if you intend to create your own multimedia capable website that does not have to rely upon services from google, faceplant or some other mega site like Blogger, Wordpress, GOGOGODADDY or other monster that pretends to be free for all to use but really puts limits on what you are capable of doing with a canned website on a remote internet cloud based services.


----------

